# Surge Finder



## SoBeUBER

Ok...lots of drivers on this board....are there any programmers that could build an app that monitored surge?


----------



## fork2323

Yes, it's called the Uber driver ap. you turn it on and it shows you all the areas that are surging and even the rates in each area. it's a free ap too!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

SoBeUBER said:


> Ok...lots of drivers on this board....are there any programmers that could build an app that monitored surge?


POST # 1 /SoBeUBER :Your question is
Nonsensically
Vague. Are you "asking for a friend"?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SoBeUBER said:


> Ok...lots of drivers on this board....are there any programmers that could build an app that monitored surge?


I have wondered that. Also one that tracks over time and could put out the projected surge (or not) at any given time and area.

We all know certain times it will surge like after 2am when bars close but having the info for 24 hrs per day 7 days per week would be awesome and interesting.


----------



## Bart McCoy

There's an app already for that using the new Uber APIs, check technology section


----------



## Janet Kirkpatrick

If you are in new(to uber), how d o open new bus
Customers(riders).
Who are prospects.


----------



## Bart McCoy

how zMann and ubertaxpro like that?
I can't even understand what she's trying to say,esp in regards to the topic


----------



## Janet Kirkpatrick

How do you find riders in a newly opened territory?


----------



## ReviTULize

Janet Kirkpatrick said:


> How do you find riders in a newly opened territory?


You don't find riders. They ping you with the app


----------



## SoBeUBER

Thanx bart...gonna look for it now...also wtf happened to my thread . Lol...


----------



## SoBeUBER

So Bart McCoy are you talking about surgeprotector or nosurge?? If so, they're both kinda pointless, easier to use the rider app...what I'm looking for is an app that you can enter in the minimum surge price you are willing to accept a trip for that will send a notification when surge hits say 1.5 or 1.7 or what ever you set it for....using the partner app is not good for thi b/c it hurts acceptance rate, and using the rider app is a bit of a pain in the ass...my area only has uber x, but I drive a car with a v8, so it only makes sense for me to drive at 1.5 or higher...driving at 1.0 is not only barely breaking even, also somewhat demoralizing...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Bart McCoy said:


> There's an app already for that using the new Uber APIs, check technology section


I confess I have no idea what an API is. Will go search...


----------



## Bart McCoy

somebody created an app that would let you know when/where/how much surges were when they happened without opening the driver or rider app (using new Uber API's)
i read it on here however i cant find it anymore by searching, will bump this post when I find it again

however it was only available for like 3 areas so far
would be very helpful for people in the under $1/markets who are only playing the surge game these days


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I confess I have no idea what an API is. Will go search...


API = Application Programming Interface... it's a program that acts as an interface, allowing one program to access the data from a remote source. Your email reading program (in a sense) uses an API to collect the data from your email service (source) and then the reader can display that data.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

SoBeUBER said:


> Ok...lots of drivers on this board....are there any programmers that could build an app that monitored surge?


*It already exists - and it's great.*
It's meant for riders so they can avoid surges - but it's perfect for drivers who want to monitor surges.
Search your app store for "NOSURGE" and download the app.
Or, you can run it in a browser window: http://nosurge.me


----------



## Jobiwankanobi

"No surge" does not do what the original poster was asking and i cant stand it when people say "theres already an app for that" and dont say what it is.
Im a developer and have signed up for access to their API. Ive been frustrated by the lack of a tool that provides predictive or even historical surge data. There are tools that say the do this, but they dont.
If I did this it wouldnt be free. i dont work for free, and i dislike programming now which is why i drive. But a tool like this is needed by myself and the driver community.
I would probably do it for ios since im an ios developer and maybe with a daily email as an option, or web graphs and maps.


----------



## Koffee

I mainly do the research myself and make notes. I always have the driver app on, of course while driving  but also when I'm home I always have the app on my tablet and keep an eye on it. Most of the surges are common daily and in the same areas so its pretty easy to position yourself for some surge driving.

The app we need would not be too useful for a few weeks/months as it would need to gather data, I don't think we could go back and see whats on Uber servers. The app would just need to 1.Open app if needed 2. Zoom out to full city/area 3. Take a screenshot. Repeat every 30secs or 1min. Take the screen shots and convert to a movie and then run the tape.

Koffee


----------



## Jobiwankanobi

Koffee said:


> I mainly do the research myself and make notes. I always have the driver app on, of course while driving  but also when I'm home I always have the app on my tablet and keep an eye on it. Most of the surges are common daily and in the same areas so its pretty easy to position yourself for some surge driving.
> 
> The app we need would not be too useful for a few weeks/months as it would need to gather data, I don't think we could go back and see whats on Uber servers. The app would just need to 1.Open app if needed 2. Zoom out to full city/area 3. Take a screenshot. Repeat every 30secs or 1min. Take the screen shots and convert to a movie and then run the tape.
> 
> Koffee


Thanks for ideas. yes I think historical is key. as soon as i get api access im gonna start collecting data. i doubt i can get surge data going backwards.
I like the movie idea. that might be one good way to present the data.
I was also thinking a time vs surge graph when youbwant to narrow down on a region.


----------



## ShawnsUber

Umm, for IOS two programs I have found are good are "Surge" and "SurgeChaser".

Surge is still good but Uber sent lawyers after them and made the pull their trending and multipoint realtime data out of the app. However, it is still a great tool for single point surge tracking in the background. Same guy makes an app for tracking PrimeTime on Lyft and still has ALL the trending data. 

It wakes me up when I'm asleep and my Surge threshold gets hit. I let it run in the background and it tracks surge realtime while I'm on a trip so I know if I should go offline or not before ending this trip.

Good stuff


----------



## me2

fork2323 said:


> Yes, it's called the Uber driver ap. you turn it on and it shows you all the areas that are surging and even the rates in each area. it's a free ap too!


I don't like it because it only shows my area not the greater area around me


----------



## shiftydrake

gonchys said:


> This is terrible , Today I've drove 50 minutes from the San Fernando valley of to Wilshire on laurel canyon with *Horrible *traffic , *Horrible, Horrible,* and the worst thing it was that I only made *11,oo $. Take expenses out of it gas, 17000$ car, Insurance 185 $, Taxes. I work for nothing .This is Ridiculous. Its getting worst and worst. People still pay 99$ to a Taxi from LAX to west hollywood and we have to do the same job for 20,00 $*. *Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible Horrible *


Again your posting this bs in the WRONG section this section is for talking about surge not about you thinking your getting screwed over.........you actually are but stop


----------



## thesatanicmechanic

Koffee said:


> I mainly do the research myself and make notes. I always have the driver app on, of course while driving  but also when I'm home I always have the app on my tablet and keep an eye on it. Most of the surges are common daily and in the same areas so its pretty easy to position yourself for some surge driving.
> 
> The app we need would not be too useful for a few weeks/months as it would need to gather data, I don't think we could go back and see whats on Uber servers. The app would just need to 1.Open app if needed 2. Zoom out to full city/area 3. Take a screenshot. Repeat every 30secs or 1min. Take the screen shots and convert to a movie and then run the tape.
> 
> Koffee


I keep notes too and like your idea of a surge "movie" for predicting & analyzing trends. In the same, low rate, but busy market as yourself and understand that it's only worthwhile to drive in the surge. I only drive part-time, makes this much easier.


----------



## Godwyn

shiftydrake said:


> Again your posting this bs in the WRONG section this section is for talking about surge not about you thinking your getting screwed over.........you actually are but stop


Why do you waste your time on this forum if 1 your are not an uber driver and 2 always butthurt on all your comments?

Must have a lot of free time now that taxis are dinosaurs.


----------



## shiftydrake

Sure whatever you say


----------



## alibar376

Lets get to it guys! Let me know what you come up with!


----------



## NinjaCasper

thesatanicmechanic said:


> I keep notes too and like your idea of a surge "movie" for predicting & analyzing trends. In the same, low rate, but busy market as yourself and understand that it's only worthwhile to drive in the surge. I only drive part-time, makes this much easier.


Agreed the best way as of now is to track it yourself. I only drive on weekend night for the most part, but I still use the SurgeChaser app. It can help in a couple ways.

1. Even when your not driving it will send you notifications when areas you have selected are at (x) surge pricing, making it easy to track over time.

2. I have my home as one of the "checkpoints", so when I'm just bumming at home and surge hits at least 1.9x, I just turn on driver mode and head out if I get a decent request.

3. Also, like someone mentioned above, the app is also handy while you're on a trip. If it's surging in the area you're headed, you'll know to keep your status active. If it's surging everywhere else, you can just flick the "no longer accepting trips" switch and try to catch the next one. But don't chase a surge zone if it's more than like 4 min away.

It's not perfect, but it helps.


----------



## DCadran

You can set surge notifications inside the Uber app... I don't understand why we're getting all hot and bothered here. lol


----------



## Shangsta

DCadran said:


> You can set surge notifications inside the Uber app... I don't understand why we're getting all hot and bothered here. lol


Never work for me and even the app only offers three notifications per today. My regular app gives me about 7 per day


----------



## Capowood

Jobiwankanobi - do you have API access? I would love to be able to track the surge trends in my location for both uber and Lyft.



ShawnsUber said:


> Umm, for IOS two programs I have found are good are "Surge" and "SurgeChaser".
> 
> Surge is still good but Uber sent lawyers after them and made the pull their trending and multipoint realtime data out of the app. However, it is still a great tool for single point surge tracking in the background. Same guy makes an app for tracking PrimeTime on Lyft and still has ALL the trending data.
> 
> It wakes me up when I'm asleep and my Surge threshold gets hit. I let it run in the background and it tracks surge realtime while I'm on a trip so I know if I should go offline or not before ending this trip.
> 
> Good stuff


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Capowood said:


> Jobiwankanobi - do you have API access? I would love to be able to track the surge trends in my location for both uber and Lyft.


Try SurgeChaser.


----------



## NCRBILL

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Try SurgeChaser.


Looked it up but not available


----------



## ShawnsUber

NCRBILL said:


> Looked it up but not available


iPhone app only I believe.


----------



## NCRBILL

That's what I have


----------



## ShawnsUber

NCRBILL said:


> That's what I have


Surge Chaser by Michael Siedlecki
https://appsto.re/us/-gMjcb.i

That should help you lol


----------



## ShawnsUber

Capowood said:


> Jobiwankanobi - do you have API access? I would love to be able to track the surge trends in my location for both uber and Lyft.


Uber released thier API publicly. I'm sure there are plenty of things missing though, but they officially did release and API.

Thus the ability to order an Uber from your Apple Watch and yet further screw up your pin location lol.


----------

